# Tybee/Savannah fishing sunday



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

we had to beat the tide. we put in the water at 4:30am.
I caught some mudminnows and had ran out of them by 8am. had to travel back to Adams baitshop for shrimp.




























it was ryan's birthday..we caught all the good stuff before 8am..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

this past year and a half I have gone out religiously 3days a week...




























the tide was 6ft in the mornin' and 8.4ft in the afternoon


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

